# CPT 59812 & 59820 in ASC



## erthsvr (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all!

I have an insurance claim for 2 different patients that are being denied for "CPT code not billable in ASC".

The codes are:

59812:  Treatment of incomplete abortion, any trimester, completed surgically

59820:  Treatment of missed abortion, completed surgically; first trimester

Does anyone know if this is accurate?  Can you bill these codes in an ASC?

Thanks,
Heather MacPherson, LPN, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## delphinus777 (Mar 9, 2010)

You can bill these procedures in an ASC.  I wonder if its the dx? Here is site listing the the 2010 procdures for ASCs ... http://ascassociation.org/list2010.pdf


----------



## ASC CODER (Mar 10, 2010)

both procedures can be billed at and paid 711.67 for ASC.


----------



## erthsvr (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks   I also found the answer at CMS website!  Thanks for the other website info as well!


----------

